# Drone for duck hunting or scouting



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Has anybody ever used a drone while duck hunting or scouting? I would it would spook the birds while hunting, but it would make some cool footage if it worked.


----------



## mikec (Mar 12, 2015)

I had a friend filming with his phantom drone while guiding this year. They are loud, like a swarm of bees, so when a flock came in, he would scoot that thing out into the sun and come back in from behind when the shooting started. He got some great footage of geese falling from the sky and my pup working.


----------



## Rig Magician (Aug 2, 2016)

I have a coworker that has one. He dropped in on his son deer hunting, he said deer and horses don't like the sound of it. They are out of there when they hear it coming.


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

I would think for scouting purposes it could be helpful, but you would need one of the larger ones with a long range. During hunting it would hurt more than help because waterfowl would see it as a threat like an avian predator. Saw a Outdoor Obsession on Sportsman Channel that flew their drone in amongst a flock of snow geese. Beautiful footage, but it bugged the birds.


----------



## Ethompson63 (Sep 13, 2013)

Be careful I think some states have outlawed the use at least while hunting


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Ethompson63 said:


> Be careful I think some states have outlawed the use at least while hunting


I had this very discussion on a waterfowl hunting forum. Wow, you would not believe all the negative comments about it. Folks on that site were very against. Got post threatening to shoot them down, unethical etc....There was also one post with a quote from a fish and wildlife act that pretty much could be interpreted as their being illegal for scouting, not just hunting.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

It is illegal in AK to use drones for hunting - fairly certain that includes scouting but maybe not. Definitely couldn't use it to 'drive' animals either. Make sure you know the regs of your state/area.


----------



## John Condon (Mar 27, 2013)

With all the advances in equipment and technology aren't we taking the hunt out of hunting?


----------



## Boykin (Oct 21, 2015)

I have a friend that flies his phantom into snow goose vortex's during the Illinois spring snow goose season. I don't think they like it but when a few thousand birds are working a white drone kinda blends in. He normally pulls it out at the end of the day when everyone's out of shells to get footage for his promo video.


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

John Condon said:


> With all the advances in equipment and technology aren't we taking the hunt out of hunting?


You mean like shooting deer next to feeders or shooting pigs and wolves from helicopters, that's not hunting???

Yep we lost it a long time ago.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Since waterfowl are migratory, you not only have to be careful of state laws but also the federal laws, and it seems to me that there are laws against hazing or harassing game. Seems like a perfect definition of what a drone would be doing.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

A team said:


> You mean like shooting deer next to feeders or shooting pigs and wolves from helicopters, that's not hunting???
> 
> Yep we lost it a long time ago.


Add to that electronic calls for snow goose hunting.........


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

Eagles, hawks and owls make waterfowl leave quickly so why would a drone not? Helicopters and snow geese don't mix. I would guess an exercise in futility. And piss other hunters off big time and there go your tires in some areas like I have heard in MI, OK, ND, SD, AL all just recently


----------



## Payce (Jun 25, 2015)

freezeland said:


> Add to that electronic calls for snow goose hunting.........


Been a lot of advancements and not uncommon at some point that all of us feel the line has been crossed as far as fair chase. I started bow hunting in the 1960's. Many felt the new modern recurves had taken some of the challenge out of hunting, or the new fiberglass arrows. Then came compounds and the popularity exploded for deer hunting, as did the success rate. At the time I felt like the move was a negative, but in the end it did bring more people to the woods and seems to be an overall positive. Not disagreeing with anyone that gets concerned with technology entering the hunting world. For me each advancement needs to serve a purpose that, in the end, is a positive for us all....and accepted by our non hunting public. Hopefully each advancement will be used in an ethical manner and help us.
Been so many advancements in the last 50 years. Let's hope that drones and their use is handled correctly as well.


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

A team said:


> shooting pigs and wolves from helicopters, that's not hunting???


You're correct its not "hunting" its nuisance species eradication. Try not to confuse the two. 

Man has long manipulated nature or conditions to favor his success in hunting. Our ingenuity knows little bounds.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Tobias said:


> It is illegal in AK to use drones for hunting - fairly certain that includes scouting but maybe not. Definitely couldn't use it to 'drive' animals either. Make sure you know the regs of your state/area.


Well I guess at that point it is the States responsibility to prove that you are using it to "Scout" and not just take pictures or enjoying your hobby. Unless you are decked out in camo with your rifle and everything it would be hard to enforce that law. I am not saying it is right or ethical, just difficult to enforce vague laws.

This past summer during Fire Season our guys had a hell of a time with idiots and drones. They were flying the drones right into the flight paths of the air tankers as they were approaching for air drops. Got to the point that the Govener had to make an emergency declaration about Drones. And Two police agencies did shoot them out of the sky because they were in the flight path and disrupting the Fire fighting operation. 

Drones are pretty cool tools. But a great example of one or two fools ruining things for everybody. As a kid when I was deer or elk hunting I always imagined.... Man I wish I could see or scout over that ridge etc. As long as its not hunting season and it is legitimate scouting (not harassing) I have no issue with it. Could be like a trail cam in the sky.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

I was just thinking about getting some cool pics. I don't even own a drone, just saw the Pat Burns video on the water blind in Thomasville recently and thought it would possibly get some cool pics.


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

Think it would be cool for video of dog training


----------



## John Edmonds (Mar 1, 2012)

Pretty cool for dog training videos, and getting unique photos for sure. but, not for hunting or scouting. They passed a law here in CO banning their use in hunting and scouting situations. 

 It shall be unlawful to use a drone to look for, scout, or detect wildlife as an aid in the huntingor taking of wildlife.

 1. For the purposes of this regulation, drone shall be defined as including, without limitation,
any contrivance invented, used or designed for navigation of, or flight in the air that isunmanned or guided remotely. A drone may also be referred to as “Unmanned AerialVehicle” (UAV) or “Unmanned Aerial Vehicle System” (UAVS).


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm REALLY looking forward to someone flying one over my spread within range.

Wood's been hit,,,,, Wood's been hit!!!!!

Eject Eject Eject regards

Bubba


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

Pretty sure most of our guys would shoot it . Just for kicks


----------

